# Mood strongly dictated by the weather



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I have noticed that the way I feel for the day is heavily dependent on the weather. Today it was sunny and warm and I felt happier, hopeful. Yesterday was very cold and the sky was gray, and it drizzled lightly all day and I felt depressed and unhappy. Or maybe its just that during dismal days I'm more easily upset about things. Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Grey, rainy days are always worse for my mood. So, yes.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Sometimes I just stay in the house if it's a lousy day outside. I feel it's easier to be confident when the sun's shining.
It seems often if I have to stay in on a sunny day that feels strange like a waste or something.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i can never understand this, and it seems like everyone around me is always like "oh no it's cloudy out, it's so depressing!!". i don't think my mood has ever been affected by the weather, i've been severly depressed on both warm sunny days, and cold rainy days. 

so to answer your question....no.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I am. I am very sensitive to circadian rhythms, light, and heat. If the light is too bright or if I'm too hot, I get depressed (but I can generally stand gray or cold or wet and be just fine).

This seems to be something that is in the family, genetic or otherwise. I mean, even my grandma wishes it was winter. Chalk it up to Viking blood or something.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm kind of weird when it comes to this...I actually like cloudy/rainy weather better than sunny weather for the most part; I feel more at peace somehow, plus I can't stand having the sun in my eyes. Cloudy weather is soothing to me; although I wouldn't want it to be cloudy all the time. And I absolutely love thunderstorms. But unfortunately it doesn't rain very much where I live.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Caedmon said:


> I am. I am very sensitive to circadian rhythms, light, and heat. If the light is too bright or if I'm too hot, I get depressed (but I can generally stand gray or cold or wet and be just fine).


i don't know why i didn't even think of this when i wrote the above post!
the heat makes me depressed, and although light doesn't exactly change my mood, i love dark-dim lighting and i feel a bit better and calmer when that lighting.


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

I think it's like that for everyone. Anyone working in customer service/retail can tell you.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I like it when it storms.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I like gray days (like today). 
However weather does have an effect on me. If it is hot (say upper 70s/lower 80s...I have no tolerance for heat) I'm bothered all day. If it's a big storm, I'm stressed.
sunny days make me miserable, because I have no way of enjoying the day.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I belong in San Diego. I'd like a very generous SSI to pay for me to live in a cheap little place there. I'd be much happier. What's it like waking up in the morning and knowing that it's not going to be 30 degrees... ever?

Chrysalii, upper 70's, 80's is normal to me. I'd say mid 60's-70 degrees is pushing it. I like my warmth. Fall temperatures are nice, but mainly because of the change and the sentimental factor, not the comfort. I prefer to wear shorts and a t-shirt. This man was not meant to live in cold. I can't ride my bike when it's 30! 

In other words, if plants like it, I like it.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

> Chrysalii, upper 70's, 80's is normal to me. I'd say mid 60's-70 degrees is pushing it. I like my warmth. Fall temperatures are nice, but mainly because of the change and the sentimental factor, not the comfort. I prefer to wear shorts and a t-shirt. This man was not meant to live in cold. I can't ride my bike when it's 30!


BeNice I couldn't agree more! Cold weather makes me miserable and I am an utter baby about it cause I hate freezing my butt off on the way out to the car!

For the sun and bright lights, a friend used to tell me about how bright lights made her feel really sick and gave her bad headaches. I'm sort of scared of the dark and prefer a place to be as brightly lit as possible. Darkness is eyrie and semi-lit areas drive me nuts.

Its strange that gray weather makes people happy. Is it more relaxing? :con


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I like the rain


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Eh could be from standing out in 10F degrees wearing just a sweater, of the fact that we never heated our house much (most people would be in the lower-mid 70's. so I'd to used to being cold all the time. Or walking between buildings at school because I don't want to put my shirt on. Or because in High school I would always be in the lobby where the doors are during lunch with just a T-shirt. Not to mention playing in the snow. 
I've basically lived my life in the cold. I sleep with a fan on in the middle of January.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I hate St. Louis summers. The 30 days from July 15 to August 15 seem to last six months. I often get into a funk by early August and I come out of it about now. I'm waiting. Still waiting.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

It rained all last night and this morning here, and it really put me in a bad mood. It was so dark and so gray! :cry Even though I sunburn easily and try to avoid the sun at all costs, I feel happier when it's sunny out. And I've had leaky roof problems at my house, so I feel anxious when it rains a lot. I keep watching the ceiling. :afr


----------



## seattleguy35 (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh lord

First year of living in Seattle was HELL on my body. I wasn't used to having 30 straight days of raining. I'm not kidding about that. 

After 1st year, I got used to it... now it is normal for me to see grey/rainy skies and actually started to like it.... It doesn't affect my moods but again... Seattle is the number one city for suicide rates AND also number one city rates for losing umbrella AND number one city rated reading books in library. 

SeattleGuy35


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I'd probably be a contributing factor to that suicide rate if I lived in Seattle.


----------



## dangat (Jul 11, 2006)

Storms of any kind make me relax and I'm happier.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm really strongly affected by the weather. Overcast days are the worst for me. If even a little bit of blue sky is showing, I feel much better. I don't think it's normal for me to be so emotionally dependent on weather conditions. I'm hoping to fix the problem eventually.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I love stormy days.

But when it just simply rains, or even worse, if it's overcast, I find that I have no energy or motivation to do anything. I just feel... nothing and the thought of having to go to work sickens me...

And this is in the summer... once it's winter I'll be like that for months straight. I wish I could move somewhere warm. 

The condition is also abbreviated as SAD. Seasonal Affective Disorder.


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

I love it when its grey, dark, rainy, cloudy, misty, foggy, stormy, etc. It makes everything seem mystical and refreshing. I hate hot weather and bright sunshine, it makes me feel like crap.


----------



## lando_griffin (Aug 19, 2004)

agree with xlonewolf. i hate sunny days where everyone is out and about. i like when it storms


----------



## *shy-girl* (Jan 4, 2006)

I actually like rainy/cloudy days. It relaxes me.
I hate sunny days. Everyone is outside and I'm stuck in the house, and it just depresses me even more. I should be out there too, but I'm not.


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm happy and hopeful on warm, sunny days. Fall and winter are awful.


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

Bright, white, crisp, breezy days I HATE. It just feels so overexposed and blanched. Gloomy days are gloomy and sometimes I don't mind that but I can't stand those sunny, blue sky, no cloud days. 
Now that I'm on the subject, lemme just state that the winters in New York after January suck. Cold, bleak and barren. Bight, wet and slushy. Everything's dead and everything is overexposed. I guess it's the light thing that bothers me. I have very light colored eyes and I've heard that light colored eyes are more sensitive to light. I go snow blind in Target's parking lot during the winters. Winters in New York suck when you have depression.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: re: Mood strongly dictated by the weather*



PaddyMally said:


> I have very light colored eyes and I've heard that light colored eyes are more sensitive to light. I go snow blind in Target's parking lot during the winters. Winters in New York suck when you have depression.


I have bright blue eyes. And I take a couple of medications that cause photosensitivity. And I've usually lived in places w/ really high UV indices. I wonder about this.


----------

